# Haunted Mansion music/clips here..



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Very Cool! Thanks Cap'n.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank ye capn, may ye always have the combination to davey jonses locker.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Cap'n, I be ferever in yer debt, says I. Me music hold be burstin' at the seams!


----------

